# is amonia good?



## pf_pwns (Sep 16, 2003)

hi guy i was wounder wat the hell is amonia and were does it come from ?? is it good for the fish or wat?!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

ammonia is bad...very bad. It is a biproduct of the fish's respiration & waste decomposing. Ammonia can kill fish.


----------



## pf_pwns (Sep 16, 2003)

well, ........







how is it formed and how do u treat it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello

Check here in All you need to know about tank cycling
pete


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

winkyee is right


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Hello
> 
> Check here in All you need to know about tank cycling
> pete


 well said...and nice avatar :laugh:


----------

